# Do you procrastinate often?



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

Lately, I just haven't been feeling motivated to do my college work. I will wait until the last minute to get something done. College is important to me and all, but I find it boring most of the time. Does anyone else here procrastinate? Is there anything that helps you get motivated?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll answer this later.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well im only a junior in high school, but what gets me motivated is that the better I do the better college I will be able to get in. Lately though, im just really unmotivated.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm, yeah. I'm procrastinating right now.

I have something like two weeks worth of economics to read for a test in two days. I also have a math test on the same day and I'm behind in that class, as well. And I have homework and/or reading for my other two classes that I'm not doing. I used to be able to start working on assignments days in advance of when they were due. Now I frequently pull all-nighters to get things done at the last minute. Last quarter I wrote my final paper for one class in a 24-hour caffeine-fueled writing binge the day/night before it was due - and we had been given 2+ weeks to work on it.

And somehow I still have an almost-perfect GPA. It's very mysterious. School sucks. :mum


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: re: Do you procrastinate often?*



person86 said:


> Hmm, yeah. I'm procrastinating right now.
> 
> I have something like two weeks worth of economics to read for a test in two days. I also have a math test on the same day and I'm behind in that class, as well. And I have homework and/or reading for my other two classes that I'm not doing. I used to be able to start working on assignments days in advance of when they were due. Now I frequently pull all-nighters to get things done at the last minute. Last quarter I wrote my final paper for one class in a 24-hour caffeine-fueled writing binge the day/night before it was due - and we had been given 2+ weeks to work on it.
> 
> And somehow I still have an almost-perfect GPA. It's very mysterious. School sucks. :mum


I did the exact same thing last semester. I would almost always complete my assignments/papers one or two days before the due date even though my instructor gave us one or two weeks to complete it. I'm trying to break the habit this time around, but I can't help it sometimes. I have all this stuff due on Monday and I'm feeling overwhelmed.

And I agree, school does suck! I feel like I'm going be in school forever...


----------



## Anthropophagus (Nov 13, 2006)

I have three papers due on Wednesday that I haven't started. I also have to find an internship by March 15th and I haven't turned in any resumes yet.
You could say that I'm procrastinating this quarter.


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

I have to submit my Masters thesis in a week and I'm yet to start


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you procrastinate often?*



anarchist_penn said:


> I have to submit my Masters thesis in a week and I'm yet to start


lol, thats the craziest one yet :banana


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you procrastinate often?*



LarryDavid said:


> anarchist_penn said:
> 
> 
> > I have to submit my Masters thesis in a week and I'm yet to start
> ...


Yeah, that's made me feel a lot better about my procrastination. I have an essay due in on Wednesday that I haven't started. I also need to think of a title and get a supervisor for my dissertation by March 9th and I haven't thought about that at all. I've lost all motivation to do anything at the moment.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you procrastinate often?*



whiterabbit said:


> LarryDavid said:
> 
> 
> > anarchist_penn said:
> ...


How long is it? I know a guy who wrote his 100 page thesis in two weeks. You've got plenty of time! 

I still don't have a title for my dissertation and I'm three years into my Ph.D. :lol

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I procrastinate when I have a class that I'm not necessarily passionate about. Just keep thinking you are working towards your career goals and aspirations then you are likely to continue going through it no matter the interest level and to succeed. Yes? Hope this helps.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you procrastinate often?*



Hypatia said:


> How long is it? I know a guy who wrote his 100 page thesis in two weeks. You've got plenty of time!


Whoa :nw

I'm still working on my undergrad thesis, and it's due on Friday :lol I'm so pathetic...
I never seem to get anything done anymore. I think that it has more to do with how tired I always am rather than procrastination.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I did pretty good in my first quarter of college. But this quarter, horrible. I'm either too numb, depressed, or strangely uncomfortable to do anything. It's like I can't relax at all.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

All the time.

I have a paper due in three hours and I just started it. 

Man, I should get off this site and work on it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You know it. It still is something I struggle with.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sometimes. I usually like to get things done right away. Then I don't have to worry about it, and I can have more time to myself. I am procrastinating right now though. :um

I almost always procrastinate on laundry and cleaning the rat cage.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah....I should really stop trying to study in my room.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've always been a huge procrastinator. I've left essays until the night before they were due even though they were assigned weeks before.

Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow? :lol


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, always. I need to kick this habit of mine.


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I procrastinate a lot with a bunch of things, and it's mainly due to being a big ol' avoidant. I procrastinate with making doctor appointments because I don't want to talk to the secretary on the phone. I put off going to the bank because I have to make chit chat with the teller. I put off going to the grocery because I have to navigate around crowded areas. I put off going to tutorials because I might get chosen to say something and not know the answer. I put off doing laundry because I don't want to do my laundry in front of other people (coin wash). I put off getting out of bed because really, sometimes I wonder what's the point... The list is endless.

With school, it was always a lack of motivation and never identifying with the subject matter. This year, now that I identify with what I'm learning, I've gotten better and go to lectures a lot more than I used to (still no luck with tutorials). At least now I wait until TWO days before I start writing essays instead of the night before.


----------



## getupkid7783 (Apr 27, 2005)

With me, some days are better then others. When I'm feeling pretty good I'll get stuff done. But some days I'm just so drained from anxiety that by the end of my school/work day all I can think about is sleep.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I am also one HUGE procrastinator. It's not something that I'm proud to admit but I can't help it. I put everything off until last minute,especially if I don't want to do it. Usually because either I'm too lazy or I'm not quite sure what I'm doing so when I attempt to work on it I'll become all stressed out and feel overwhelmed. :sigh I do find that if I go to the library I can get more work done than if I'm at home because there are less distractions.


----------

